# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Tetris Effect, empilage de blocs dans un état second

## 564.3

Tetris Effect (site officiel) (EGS) (PSVR)

Liste d'avis et critiques pro sur VRGameCritic.
Test CPC, version PSVR (9/10) https://www.canardpc.com/389/empiler...-tetris-effect

Présentation

Un Tetris remis au gout du jour par le dev de Rez.
Le gameplay reste assez classique, l'intérêt vient surtout des environnements, de l'ambiance et de l'ensemble des effets audios et visuels.
Aussi jouable sur écran, la VR apporte quand même une dimension supplémentaire: être coupé de l'extérieur donc plongé dans l'environnement, et les effets gérent la profondeur.
Il y a une campagne, plusieurs modes et du scoring, donc pas mal de contenu et de rejouabilité.

Au final ça reste quand même un jeu assis au gamepad. Il est en concurrence avec énormément de jeux peut-être moins bien finis, mais plus intéressants en VR.
L'expérience vaut le détours, mais difficile d'accrocher sur le long terme quand on voit ce qu'on peut faire à coté…

Version VR PC

Permet de booster les détails par rapport à la version PS4.
Sortie le 2019-07-23 en exclusivité sur l'EGS, avec un support VR via OpenVR dont la seule implémentation est SteamVR (téléchargeable via Steam), et un support de l'API d'Oculus (via le service associé au client Oculus Store).

Il est possible d'y jouer sans l'EGS une fois le jeu téléchargé, mais seulement en mode "offline",  sinon le jeu reste sur l'upload des scores via je ne sais quoi lié à l'EGS. La progression est bien sauvegardée localement, mais il faut quitter et relancer le jeu pour continuer.

Processus pour l'intégrer dans le client Steam (selon des bouts trouvés ici et là sur Reddit, à affiner):
 lancer le jeu via l'EGS pour générer la config activer Settings / Gameplay / mode offline quitter le jeu, arrêter l'EGS à la fin de "TetrisEffect/Saved/Config/WindowsNoEditor/Engine.ini" ajouter


```
[OnlineSubsystem]
DefaultPlatformService=Steam
```

 enregistrer le jeu comme programme externe dans Steam, en cochant l'option "VR" (qu'il soit listé dans l'interface en VR)ajouter les options de ligne de commande "-vr" "-hmd=SteamVR"

Testé avec un Vive, à priori c'est pareil avec le reste du matériel passant par SteamVR.

Il y a aussi un support de l'API d'Oculus, mais pas testé/cherché s'il y avait des différences. Potentiellement peut-être en mettant "-hmd=Oculus" (?)

A revoir/compléter…

----------


## 564.3

J'ai fait un premier jet avec ce que j'ai recherché aujourd'hui pour le lancer via Steam.
Il y en a aussi qui ont fait des mappings pour l'Index et potentiellement d'autres controleurs, mais pour l'instant je joue au clavier.
J'ai essayé de jouer au gamepad au début, mais le mapping via Steam input system fout le bordel et je n'ai pas plus creusé pour l'instant.

Potentiellement quand je voudrais jouer online je ferais plutôt un .bat ou .ps1 qui lance l'EGS, le jeu via l'EGS, et tue l'EGS à la fin.
Par contre bizarrement entre une partie via l'EGS et via mon raccourcis Steam j'ai perdu la progression. Pas trop sur de ce qu'il s'est passé, à vérifier.

En tous cas je ne regrette pas d'avoir craqué, c'est de la balle  :Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je me suis pris également, mais j'en chie au dernier niveau de la 2e région. Le jeu passe à la vitesse supérieure et c'est bien trop rapide dès que j'approche les 30 lignes. C'est vraiment pas top de booster la vitesse de jeu à ce point.  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> Je me suis pris également, mais j'en chie au dernier niveau de la 2e région. Le jeu passe à la vitesse supérieure et c'est bien trop rapide dès que j'approche les 30 lignes. C'est vraiment pas top de booster la vitesse de jeu à ce point.


Malgré la vitesse de chute on peut encore bouger les pièces pendant pas mal de temps avant qu'elles ne "collent" en bas. On peut même traverser l'écran d'un bout à l'autre s'il n'est pas trop accidenté. Quand on s'est planté ou qu'on hésite un peu, il faut bien garder la pièce en activité (rotations/mouvements).
Et le temps qu'elle "colle", regarder la suivante pour être prêt à la mettre soit à gauche soit à droite au moment où elle apparaît.

----------


## 564.3

Un petit update des mois plus tard: une fois fini la campagne, je n'y ai quasi plus rejoué alors que je suis plutôt du genre à faire du scoring.
C'est un bon jeu, mais ça reste un jeu assis au gamepad. Quand je lance la VR, j'ai envie de faire autre chose.

----------


## Angelussauron

C'est le type de jeu où le multi serait parfait. Il y a deja eu des tetris multi et c'était vraiment bien. Là je suis un peu bloqué par le coté solo du jeu où le scoring c'est pas mon truc.

----------


## Rom1

Yop, j'ai chopé le jeu sur l'EGS (merci les soldes et le coupon de 10€). Je ne joue pas en VR (je n'ai pas de casque) mais j'accroche beaucoup. Je suis lvl 35 pour l'instant, les défis me donnent du fil à retordre, j'adore. 
Je ne sais pas pour vous mais le jeu n'est pas super stable (UEngine a crashé, blablabla), ça vient ptet de mon pc, je n'ai pas trouvé la cause encore, c'est assez aléatoire.

Si jamais vous voulez qu'on compare nos zizis sur les scores, j'en suis  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Yop, j'ai chopé le jeu sur l'EGS (merci les soldes et le coupon de 10€). Je ne joue pas en VR (je n'ai pas de casque) mais j'accroche beaucoup. Je suis lvl 35 pour l'instant, les défis me donnent du fil à retordre, j'adore. 
> Je ne sais pas pour vous mais le jeu n'est pas super stable (UEngine a crashé, blablabla), ça vient ptet de mon pc, je n'ai pas trouvé la cause encore, c'est assez aléatoire.
> 
> Si jamais vous voulez qu'on compare nos zizis sur les scores, j'en suis


Ah j'ai pas eu de crashs sur ce jeu.

J'ai fait la campagne et je me suis arrêté là, faudrait que je le relance à l'occase. Je n'avais pas vu cette histoire de level.
Par contre j'ai joué hors ligne, faudrait que je voie comment remettre tout ça d'équerre. Faire du scoring me remotivera ptet un peu.

----------


## Rom1

Il y a peu être eu des maj de contenus depuis ton dernier lancement. Il faut faire le mode Effets pour avoir les différents défis, c'est assez sympa y a pas mal de modes différents suivant ton envie (détente, scoring pur, etc), le seul truc dommage c'est qu'aucun défi ne permet d'utiliser la "Zone", alors que je trouvais que ça apportait pas mal dans le gameplay.

Et effectivement il manque une dimension multi (enfin en tout cas, autre que le leaderboard intégré au jeu). Mais je suppose que c'est à cause de la musique dynamique, dur à gérer en multi.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai essayé pas mal de modes _effects_, et il y a des trucs sympa ouais.
Par contre j'ai paumé ma progression sur la campagne, je suppose que celle hors ligne est distincte.
Je me suis refait un segment, et c'est quand même bien cool ce jeu, ça ne me gène pas de devoir tout refaire  :;):

----------


## Rom1

Ouais pareil j'ai fait les 3 difficultés de la campagne et j'y reviens avec plaisir. J'essaie d'avoir le rang A ou supérieur pour chaque segment et c'est pas toujours gagné ^^

----------


## Rom1

Ah, on parlait du manque de mode multi : 




> Tetris Effect Connected sera disponible en fin d'année 2020 et s'offre une exclusivité temporaire auprès de Microsoft avec une sortie en premier lieu sur consoles Xbox Series X et Xbox One (avec le Smart Delivery) et sur PC via le Microsoft Store. Cette extention sera également inclue dans le Xbox Game Pass et Enhanced assure que tous les joueurs possédant déjà Tetris Effect, même sur PS4 ou l'Epic Game Store, l'obtiendront gratuitement comme une mise à jour. La version en réalité virtuelle nomade se fera, elle, un peu attendre pour sa sortie sur l'Oculus Quest visant l'été 2021.


Vivement  ::lol:: 

Source : https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050829767.html

----------


## Rom1

Bon le mode multi est dispo sur les Xbox et la version Windows Store du jeu. Les autres versions (PS4, Epic, Occulus) auront la màj en été 2021 :rage:

----------


## 564.3

> Bon le mode multi est dispo sur les Xbox et la version Windows Store du jeu. Les autres versions (PS4, Epic, Occulus) auront la màj en été 2021 :rage:


J'avais raté qu'il n'y avait pas de mode VR dans la version MS Store, ils viennent de l'ajouter
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...Qr3qGPVlU/edit

Enfin de toute façon j'attendrais l'été 2021…

----------


## Rom1

Ca arrive ! Aout pour la version Steam et la maj avec le multi  ::lol:: 

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tet...with-crossplay

----------


## gdT

Personne aurait une clef à refourger contre qqs eurodollars s'iouplait ? ...  ::siffle::

----------


## Skyounet1664

Pas de clé mais à moindre coup, il est compris dans le gamepass et propose l'option VR.

----------


## gdT

Merci, le gamepass ne m'intéresse pas... je vais attendre qu'il soit en promo ou que qqun revende une clef !

----------


## Maalak

Surveille le jeu sur l'Epic store lors des prochaines soldes. Pour peu qu'il soit à -50% et que tu puisse y cumuler un bon de remboursement de 10€, ça te ferait le jeu à moins de 7 balles ...

----------


## gdT

Merci du tuyeau !

----------

